# Ferry across the La Gironde.



## shrimper (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the ferry from Pointe de Grave to Royan able to carry motorhomes.We will be in this area mid May on our way back from Spain.Thanks Jean&Keith.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Camping cars are in the price list.
http://www.tourisme-gironde.fr/pdf/tarifs_verdon_2009.pdf

Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, they take motorhomes no problem.

Its a few years ago when we used it, can't remember the price but it was expensive.

Pete


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

It takes full size trucks. Went on it a few years ago and i seem to remember it was about twenty quid. Terrific area around the Medoc though, try to see Chateau Lafitte. Some great wine bargains too from the direct sales places.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price €*



peejay said:


> Yes, they take motorhomes no problem.
> 
> Its a few years ago when we used it, can't remember the price but it was expensive.
> 
> Pete


€38.40 (around £33.50)


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

*Le Verdon-Royan Traversees.*

We used this crossing last year €38 we just turned up and joined the queue,interesting being loaded onto side of the vessel.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,

Over the past 25 years we have used this many times, the last was october last year and it cost arund £40 which is expensive for a half hour crossing. 
Its a turn up and go type of crossing, can get busy in high season,
The cost would be similar to driving round.



norm


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


Forgot to mention that in low season you could end up waiting 2 hours if you just miss one.



norm


----------

